# ***AutoGuide App***



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This is an announcement to let you all know that http://www.ttforum.co.uk will be added to the *Autoguide.com* Mobile App sometime next week. The app is available in a free version, and paid version that can be downloaded for both iPhone and Android devices. When accessing the site from your mobile device you should be prompted to download the app. You can also search your mobile store for the app, just search *"AutoGuide"* or you can go straight to http://www.autoguide.com/mobile/ and download it from there. Once you have found and downloaded the app, you will be able to go through the list of sites and locate this site, and maybe find some sites you did not know were out there.

The *AutoGuide* app is designed to work exclusively with the AutoGuide.com network, so if you happen to frequent several of our forums, you can now access them all in one app.

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Is this going to replace Tapatalk?


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Will we still be able to access through tapatalk?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=336731

The answer would appear to be no


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't like it and won't be using it as I like Tapatalk.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't like it and therefore will be leaving the forum...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Garth said:


> I don't like it and therefore will be leaving the forum...


after your build thread and it's following that would indeed be bad for the forum m8!!!! Admin (steve) should have posted in responce by now and hasn't? is making me think that he is just a paid caretaker of a group of forums and his bosses are the corporate ones that are forcing the issue of sponsorships and adverts that seem to be getting worse on here.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Tried the app, crap adverts on the page, won't be using that again.


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

So no consultation with all the members that actually use the forums, just a here it is, not interested what you think, tough!
From looking to the other thread about this, this a very poor move :x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Still no answer from the owners?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> Still no answer from the owners?


As a business it is pretty poor at answers :?


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Still no answer from the owners?
> ...


Are you surprised though Gaz?
What's it matter what us peasants think?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Stueyturn said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Speak for ya self I'm a pheasant lol


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Ive already posted my response to this in the "official" anouncement, but Im popping here as well as I feel so strong about it...

Based upto the previous posts on this proposed new app, I'll be one that will not be using it & will not move from the current, stable & working TapaTalk!!

I would suggest that the Forum Admins seriously re-consider the decision to move from a very good product to one that has clearly not been tested thoroughly. This is a backward step for its large user base & just because the admins cant fully manage the TapaTalk product is not a good enough reason!
A big positive for staying with the current TapaTalk product is that every time we (the users) have had issues with TapaTalk, the TTF Admins have promptly resolved these issues. So well done & many thanks for that 

If I understand this correctly - After this date, does it mean that my only way of accessing the TTF is via this new app or an internet browser?
I will look forward to the replies (or not) via this thread or PM from the TTF Admins...

Rant over!


----------



## T1 4LEX (Sep 23, 2013)

has this been stopped now?
Cheers


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey there,

We are no longer supporting the old Autoguide app. 
As we have created a new one here is a link to it; 
http://www.autoguide.com/mobile/

The site is not on the app yet, but if you guys like it we can look into getting it set up for you.

Richard.


----------

